# Overclocking Q6600 with EP45-UD3R



## Pyskee (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, so I've looked at a couple of different ways to overclock this thing. Videos, tutorials, etc... After messing with some voltages I finally got it to 3.0 GHz. However, recently I noticed my computer was kind of slow. So I look and see that it's back to 2.4GHz. Go back into the BIOS and mess with it, but every time I save and restart it beeps a thousand times, shuts off, beeps a thousand times again, shuts off, and then restarts with the optimized 2.4GHz settings. I looked in the user's manual and that apparently means a power error.

However, I noticed that whenever I change the DRAM Volatage setting from "[Auto]" to anything - any voltage at all - and restart it starts to turn on and then shuts off, then turns back on with the optimized 2.4GHz settings.

Should the DRAM voltage matter at all when overclocking my processor? If so, why does it not beep at all when I change it. If not, then why won't it let me overclock my processor?

Specs:
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz Quad Core
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V

If you need any other information to help then I'd be happy to provide.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Pyskee said:


> Okay, so I've looked at a couple of different ways to overclock this thing. Videos, tutorials, etc... After messing with some voltages I finally got it to 3.0 GHz. However, recently I noticed my computer was kind of slow. So I look and see that it's back to 2.4GHz. Go back into the BIOS and mess with it, but every time I save and restart it beeps a thousand times, shuts off, beeps a thousand times again, shuts off, and then restarts with the optimized 2.4GHz settings. I looked in the user's manual and that apparently means a power error.
> 
> However, I noticed that whenever I change the DRAM Volatage setting from "[Auto]" to anything - any voltage at all - and restart it starts to turn on and then shuts off, then turns back on with the optimized 2.4GHz settings.
> 
> ...


The dram voltage doesn't really matter you can keep it at auto if you want but most people will set the voltage. you should never go above what it recommended for that dimm so if its max voltage is 2 do not go above it.

As for the beeps you may have fried something by raising you voltages or knackered the power supply or mobo.

Have you just been raising the FSB? have you increased the Vcore? and have you made sure your DRAM frequency hasn't gone above its maximum or below what your motherboard can handle?


----------



## Pyskee (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah! The FSB wasn't the right setting! Thank you very much for your help.


----------

